# Dual 18650 Unregulated Parallel mosfet box



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/1/15)

So @eviltoy and I got together and planned to build a box mod. Being the extreme subohm junkie I am, I decided to go unregulated parallel. Evil toy was the mad scientist behind the scenes of getting everything sorted out. 

Currently running a mosfet to take the ampload off the switch, and solid core copper wire to help reduce voltage drop. Swirl painted to give it that ultra cool look 

All I can say now is she is a beast!! I haven't even experimented going super low yet because I haven't had the time. But at 0.2 she chucks clouds.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12


----------



## Ollie (26/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> So @eviltoy and I got together and planned to build a box mod. Being the extreme subohm junkie I am, I decided to go unregulated parallel. Evil toy was the mad scientist behind the scenes of getting everything sorted out.
> 
> Currently running a mosfet to take the ampload off the switch, and solid core copper wire to help reduce voltage drop. Swirl painted to give it that ultra cool look
> 
> All I can say now is she is a beast!! I haven't even experimented going super low yet because I haven't had the time. But at 0.2 she chucks clouds.



Sheesh.... That is absolutly stunning! 

WOW WOW WOW!!!


----------



## MurderDoll (26/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> So @eviltoy and I got together and planned to build a box mod. Being the extreme subohm junkie I am, I decided to go unregulated parallel. Evil toy was the mad scientist behind the scenes of getting everything sorted out.
> 
> Currently running a mosfet to take the ampload off the switch, and solid core copper wire to help reduce voltage drop. Swirl painted to give it that ultra cool look
> 
> All I can say now is she is a beast!! I haven't even experimented going super low yet because I haven't had the time. But at 0.2 she chucks clouds.




Looks freaking awesome! Congrats! 
Love that paintwork! 

If I may ask, where did you guys manage to source the box? Been trying to find one locally myself.


----------



## TylerD (26/1/15)

Awesome guys! Love it!


----------



## Ferdi (26/1/15)

Build and paint job looks great. Well done guys. 

Sent from my LG-D802

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/1/15)

It's a Hammond 1590B box. A bit big but awesome nonetheless. The 1590G box will be better but that you have to pre-order and it's quite pricey. Communica in Cape Town has them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/1/15)

Thanks guys  Im really impressed and totally inlove. All credit goes to @eviltoy. Contact him for any intricate details


----------



## Riddle (26/1/15)

Awesome. Looks great. I've been wanting to give that swirl paint a go for a while now


----------



## ET (26/1/15)

so much of awesome sauce


----------



## Natheer Mallick (26/1/15)

Any chance of you guys making a few to sell?


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

@Yusuf Cape Vaper thats one sick looking box. Was good to watch and see how it grew from an idea into an absolute work of art. @eviltoy has mad skills


----------



## Humbolt (26/1/15)

was waiting patiently for @eviltoy to mail me pics today, did not expect it to look as good as this. Wow!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## VandaL (26/1/15)

That looks awesome, inside and out. Excellent work @eviltoy and congrats on your sexy box Yusuf.

I'm guessing Magnets on the backdoor will be the next step?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/1/15)

VandaL said:


> That looks awesome, inside and out. Excellent work @eviltoy and congrats on your sexy box Yusuf.
> 
> I'm guessing Magnets on the backdoor will be the next step?


Yeah we're waiting on the magnets. Evil toys head is growing now. Let's stop praising him before it bursts


----------



## eviltoy (26/1/15)

Ha what goes on here


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/1/15)

Ah you know bru, just me telling people bout the awesome box I built myself with no help whatsoever

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (27/1/15)

Congrats. Looks great guys 
Can you explain what the mosfet is and what role it plays in the device?
Sounds impressive indeed!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/1/15)

The switch on the device is only rated at 3-5A max. This is common with all switches, unless you're gonna use an industrial 60A power switch which won't work  the mosfets job is to take the load off the switch. So the switch doesn't crap. The mosfet can't handle everything though so it's possible for the mosfet to fry. But that's way too low for me to go anyway  Im happy at 0.05-0.06ohms


----------



## Silver (27/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> The switch on the device is only rated at 3-5A max. This is common with all switches, unless you're gonna use an industrial 60A power switch which won't work  the mosfets job is to take the load off the switch. So the switch doesn't crap. The mosfet can't handle everything though so it's possible for the mosfet to fry. But that's way too low for me to go anyway  Im happy at 0.05-0.06ohms



Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper , so it is a way of switching on the circuit without having to carry the full amp load

I wonder what your voltage drop under load is?
Then again, i guess its not all that important with dual parallels because you have like 40 or 60 amps of current at your disposal
Is my thinking correct?


----------



## VandaL (27/1/15)

The Mosfet makes it so he doesnt need to carry this switch around in his pocket 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eaton-60-Am...653?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item418f28043d

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/1/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Yusuf Cape Vaper , so it is a way of switching on the circuit without having to carry the full amp load
> 
> I wonder what your voltage drop under load is?
> Then again, i guess its not all that important with dual parallels because you have like 40 or 60 amps of current at your disposal
> Is my thinking correct?


I'm gonna check the voltage drop this weekend. And yeah I don't really bother bout the voltage drop coz I can just lower my ohms if I feel it's not enough haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (27/1/15)

Great work @eviltoy and @Yusuf Cape Vaper!


----------



## ET (15/2/15)

i think i'm rather going to wire mine in series. will the mosfet still work?


----------



## eviltoy (15/2/15)

Yup will work fine easier to wire infact


----------

